# Windows 8.1 kommt als kostenloses Update



## Netboy (15. Mai 2013)

Windows 8.1 kommt als kostenloses Update.

Heute auf der JP Morgan Technology, Media & Telecom Conference in Boston, gab Tami Reller (Finanzchefin von Microsofts Windows-Sparte) vor dem Publikum bekannt, dass Update früher als "Windows Blue" bezeichnet  nun Windows 8.1 heißt und es wird ein kostenloses Update für Windows 8.

Am 26. Juni 2013 wird es die Preview geben und die fertige Version soll dann im August 2013 erscheinen.

Verteilt werden soll das Update unter anderem über den Windows Store.

Für Neukunden soll Windows 8.1 etwa das Gleiche kosten wie derzeit Windows 8.

Quelle: Windows Keeps Getting Better
Tami Reller: Windows 8.1 kommt als kostenloses Update - Golem.de


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn M$ für ein Update die Kunden erneut abzockt


----------



## Netboy (15. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte eher vermutet das MS dafür 15-30 € nehmen wird aber so ist es mir natürlich auch recht


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

Das ist für mich nichts anderes als ein Service Pack, die, wie der Name schon suggeriert, kostenlos und imo mit dem Kaufpreis abgegolten waren/sind. Aber schön, dass Microsoft es schafft, etwas Selbstverständliches als tolle Service-Leistung zu "verkaufen"


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2013)

Da ich das auch als Service Pack sehe, wüsste ich nicht warum MS dafür Geld verlangen sollte.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn M$ für ein Update die Kunden erneut abzockt



Apple nimmt seit Jahren für jede kleinste Versionsnummererhöhung auch einen Kleinen Betrag vom Kunden. Warum dürfte das dann MS nicht machen?


----------



## Bandicoot (15. Mai 2013)

Wäre ja noch schöner, Patches sind umsonst


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Apple nimmt seit Jahren für jede kleinste Versionsnummererhöhung auch einen Kleinen Betrag vom Kunden. Warum dürfte das dann MS nicht machen?



Wer Apple kauft, hat es nicht anders verdient


----------



## highspeedpingu (15. Mai 2013)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *MysticBinary82*
> ...





> Wer Apple kauft, hat es nicht anders verdient





> Das ist für mich nichts anderes als ein Service Pack, die, wie der Name  schon suggeriert, kostenlos und imo mit dem Kaufpreis abgegolten  waren/sind. Aber schön, dass Microsoft es schafft, etwas  Selbstverständliches als tolle Service-Leistung zu "verkaufen"


8.1 = Windows8, Servicepack 1!
Richtig akzeptiert wird es aber erst mit Servicepack 2 werden - wenn überhaupt


----------



## Freakless08 (15. Mai 2013)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> 8.1 = Windows8, Servicepack 1!
> Richtig akzeptiert wird es aber erst mit Servicepack 2 werden - wenn überhaupt


 Jep. Genauso wie Windows XP. Das war auch erst mit SP1 halbwegs und mit SP2 dann endlich benutzbar.


----------



## Revenger (15. Mai 2013)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Apple nimmt seit Jahren für jede kleinste Versionsnummererhöhung auch einen Kleinen Betrag vom Kunden. Warum dürfte das dann MS nicht machen?


 
Nein. Apple verlangt lediglich bei Major Updates 17,99€, alle anderen Updates sind kostenlos.


----------



## violinista7000 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch eine Win 8  Lizenz liegen, eventuell werde ich doch auf Win 8 umsteigen, wenn es für Desktop PCs angepasst würde.


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2013)

ich verstehe gar nicht was ihr alle habt, ich sehe jetzt gar nicht das Problem was hier viele diskutieren, ich sehe das ganze als reine user information, natürlich hätte man sagen können das es ein service pack ist aber dann könnten viele ja hier nicht mehr diskutieren. Zumal sie wahrscheinlich sagen müssen das es kostenlos ist weil sonst die amis wieder net wissen was ab geht , bei denen muss ja bekanntlich alles ganz genau sein sonst wissen sie nicht was sie tun sollen


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist für mich nichts anderes als ein Service Pack, die, wie der Name schon suggeriert, kostenlos und imo mit dem Kaufpreis abgegolten waren/sind. Aber schön, dass Microsoft es schafft, etwas Selbstverständliches als tolle Service-Leistung zu "verkaufen"


 
Ansichtssache. Sie hätten es als Windows Blue verkaufen können, Ohne "upgrade" funktion - als eigenständiges Betriebsystem auf DVD pressen und verkaufen können. 
Man kann auch win 7 auf win 8 upgraden, ist also win 8 selbst auch nur ein Service Pack für Win 7? 
Es ist gratis und das ist gut, und eine tolle Service-Leistung ist es ebenfalls!

Vielleicht wird in diesem "Update" ja sogar das Startmenu für die Laien *duckundweg* wieder auffindbar sein


----------



## Wheedman (15. Mai 2013)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Apple nimmt seit Jahren für jede kleinste Versionsnummererhöhung auch einen Kleinen Betrag vom Kunden. Warum dürfte das dann MS nicht machen?


Apple ist ja auch noch geldgeiler als Microsoft.


----------



## keinnick (15. Mai 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Jep. Genauso wie Windows XP. Das war auch erst mit SP1 halbwegs und mit SP2 dann endlich benutzbar.


 
Also ich hab XP damals ab Release genutzt und fand es durchaus benutzbar. Schlechter als Windows 98 war es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## OdlG (15. Mai 2013)

Revenger schrieb:


> Nein. Apple verlangt lediglich bei Major Updates 17,99€, alle anderen Updates sind kostenlos.


Bei MS sind auch alle Updates kostenlos. Und ein Service Pack (also quasi ein Major Update) ist ja anscheinend auh weiterhin kostenlos. Und außerdem kostet ein Apple-Update damit immernoch mehr als meine Win8 Pro Lizenz, die ich für 15€ bekommen habe


----------



## Revenger (15. Mai 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Bei MS sind auch alle Updates kostenlos. Und ein Service Pack (also quasi ein Major Update) ist ja anscheinend auh weiterhin kostenlos. Und außerdem kostet ein Apple-Update damit immernoch mehr als meine Win8 Pro Lizenz, die ich für 15€ bekommen habe


 
Jedoch war die Win8 Lizenz nur kurzzeitig und nur für "Updater" so günstig. Der Rest musste schon mehr hinblättern. 

Ja ein Service Pack ist kostenlos und sollte es weiterhin auch bleiben, keine Frage. Aber beispielsweise für den Sprung von Vista auf Win 7 90-120€ zu verlangen war sehr dreist. Bisher ist von 8.1 nur bekannt, dass das Startmenü wieder implementiert wird, jedoch ist das mit einigen Programmen schon möglich  All zu viel sollte man also von Win 8.1 nicht erwarten, deshalb bleibe ich erst mal bis Windows 9 oder 10  bein Win7.


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2013)

Revenger schrieb:


> Jedoch war die Win8 Lizenz nur kurzzeitig und nur für "Updater" so günstig. Der Rest musste schon mehr hinblättern.
> 
> Ja ein Service Pack ist kostenlos und sollte es weiterhin auch bleiben, keine Frage. Aber beispielsweise für den Sprung von Vista auf Win 7 90-120€ zu verlangen war sehr dreist. Bisher ist von 8.1 nur bekannt, dass das Startmenü wieder implementiert wird, jedoch ist das mit einigen Programmen schon möglich  All zu viel sollte man also von Win 8.1 nicht erwarten, deshalb bleibe ich erst mal bis Windows 9 oder 10  bein Win7.


 
naja erwarten kann man schon was, ob man die Änderungen gleich merkt ist die andere Frage, ich frag mich wie groß das update wird


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Sie hätten es als Windows Blue verkaufen können, Ohne "upgrade" funktion - als eigenständiges Betriebsystem auf DVD pressen und verkaufen können.



Dann wären sich wohl ziemlich viele Windows 8 Käufer (z.B. ich ) aber ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn M$ bereits ein halbes Jahr später bereits einen Windows 8 Nachfolger bringen würde.


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Mai 2013)

Revenger schrieb:


> Jedoch war die Win8 Lizenz nur kurzzeitig und nur für "Updater" so günstig. Der Rest musste schon mehr hinblättern.
> 
> Ja ein Service Pack ist kostenlos und sollte es weiterhin auch bleiben, keine Frage. Aber beispielsweise für den Sprung von Vista auf Win 7 90-120€ zu verlangen war sehr dreist. Bisher ist von 8.1 nur bekannt, dass das Startmenü wieder implementiert wird, jedoch ist das mit einigen Programmen schon möglich  All zu viel sollte man also von Win 8.1 nicht erwarten, deshalb bleibe ich erst mal bis Windows 9 oder 10  bein Win7.


 
Ich dachte, dass das Startmenu implementiert wird ist derzeit nur ein Gerücht / Vermutung.



Softy schrieb:


> Dann wären sich wohl ziemlich viele Windows 8 Käufer (z.B. ich ) aber ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn M$ bereits ein halbes Jahr später bereits einen Windows 8 Nachfolger bringen würde.



Ja stimmt schon . 
Ist halt schnelllebig die IT. Smartphones gibts beinahe auch jedes halbe Jahr ein s4, s5, s6 
Grafikkarten sind nach 3-5 Monaten auch schon wieder alte Hüte..


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Dann wären sich wohl ziemlich viele Windows 8 Käufer (z.B. ich ) aber ziemlich verarscht vorkommen, wenn M$ bereits ein halbes Jahr später bereits einen Windows 8 Nachfolger bringen würde.


 
Wärst du Apple User würdest du das feiern dass du für ein neues OS welches nur ein Aufguss ist bezahlen darfst. 
Du würdest sogar vorm Apple Store zelten damit du die neue Version sofort downloaden kannst wenn sie auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Softy (15. Mai 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wärst du Apple User würdest du das feiern dass du für ein neues OS welches nur ein Aufguss ist bezahlen darfst.
> Du würdest sogar vorm Apple Store zelten damit du die neue Version sofort downloaden kannst wenn sie auf den Markt kommt.



Heiße ich cook2211?


----------



## kühlprofi (15. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Heiße ich cook2211?



XD


----------



## The_GTS (15. Mai 2013)

Da hauen die mir aber ein schönes geburtstagsgeschenk raus, Schade nur das ich kein Windoof 8 habe. Von Daher....


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Mai 2013)

Msdoof macht sowieso jetzt alle max. 4 Jahre n neues Os. Wozu umsteigen? Wird ja nur als qualitativer Müll bezeichnet und vorher nicht getestet. Windows 8 is ja noch schlimmer als Windows 7 was die ganzen Zugriffsrechte angeht, selbst als Sysadmin kein Zugang. Die sollten endlich mal Balmer rausschmeissen udn was ordentliches produzieren like XP2 dann wirds wenigstens noch was werden. 2020 Windows 10 kommt auf 3 Blueray Discs oder 10 Dvds.


----------



## The_Trasher (15. Mai 2013)

Hahaha die Ka**e müssen sie dir auch nachwerfen


----------



## PeterbusUnum (15. Mai 2013)

Wer kam denn auf die Idee, dass das SP1 kostenpflichtig sein würde Oo


----------



## AchtBit (15. Mai 2013)

Also hier Apple mit MS vergleichen und als noch teurer hinzustellen, ist ja wohl n Witz. 

Apple hat nicht nur das deutlich bessere und fortschrittlichere OS, es kostet auch nur einen Bruchteil dessen was MS kassiert. Das aktuelle Snow Leo OS X kostet in der Vollversion 30 €. Upgrades sind teilweise,je nach HW, gratis. Es läuft auch auf PCs, 64bit Treiber für die HW vorausgesetzt. Man kann halt nicht viel Zocken aber zum Arbeiten ists einfach top und dagegen macht Windows einfach ne lächerliche Figur. Ich hatte das mal auf nem geliehenem MacBook zum testen, obwohl ich nie zuvor was damit zu tun hatte, hab ich mich null , nix in das System gefunden. Und wenn die Game Devs. die OGL API nicht mehr so stiefmütterlich behandeln würden, dann würde ich sofort die Windose planieren.


----------



## doodlez (15. Mai 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Also hier Apple mit MS vergleichen und als noch teurer hinzustellen, ist ja wohl n Witz.
> 
> Apple hat nicht nur das deutlich bessere und fortschrittlichere OS, es kostet auch nur einen Bruchteil dessen was MS kassiert. Das aktuelle Snow Leo OS X kostet in der Vollversion 30 €. Upgrades sind teilweise,je nach HW, gratis. Es läuft auch auf PCs, 64bit Treiber für die HW vorausgesetzt. Man kann halt nicht viel Zocken aber zum Arbeiten ists einfach top und dagegen macht Windows einfach ne lächerliche Figur. Ich hatte das mal auf nem geliehenem MacBook zum testen, obwohl ich nie zuvor was damit zu tun hatte, hab ich mich null , nix in das System gefunden. Und wenn die Game Devs. die OGL API nicht mehr so stiefmütterlich behandeln würden, dann würde ich sofort die Windose planieren.


 
was ist denn so schlecht an windows? mit windows kann man ja so schlecht arbeiten, ob man jetzt 1 ma in 4 jahren 50€ ausgibt oder vllt 30€ bei jedem mac update dann steht windows immernoch besser da


----------



## KonterSchock (16. Mai 2013)

Ok, bekommt win8 den Namen blue? Oder verhält sich das Update einfach wie ein Service pack? 

Welche Neuerungen kommen mit blue?


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Ok, bekommt win8 den Namen blue? Oder verhält sich das Update einfach wie ein Service pack?
> 
> Welche Neuerungen kommen mit blue?


 
Steht ja in der News, dass sie Windows Blue nun doch Windows 8.1 nennen und es als ServicePack erscheint.
Die Betaversion erscheint am 26. Juni als öffentlicher Download.

Neuerungen sind bisher keine offiziell bekannt oder bestätigt, es gibt lediglich Gerüchte über den umstrittenen Start-Knopf
Windows Keeps Getting Better



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Msdoof macht sowieso jetzt alle max. 4 Jahre n neues Os. Wozu umsteigen? Wird ja nur als qualitativer Müll bezeichnet und vorher nicht getestet. Windows 8 is ja noch schlimmer als Windows 7 was die ganzen Zugriffsrechte angeht, selbst als Sysadmin kein Zugang. Die sollten endlich mal Balmer rausschmeissen udn was ordentliches produzieren like XP2 dann wirds wenigstens noch was werden. 2020 Windows 10 kommt auf 3 Blueray Discs oder 10 Dvds.


 

Wozu umsteigen? Als Privatanwender kannst du so denken, als Unternehmer - egal hat keinen Sinn das jetzt lange zu erklären.
Wieso soll Windows 8 z.B. vorher nicht getestet worden sein? Erzähl doch nicht so einen Quatsch hier ist ja schrecklich.
Also ich hatte nie Zugriffsrechtprobleme in Win8, man muss es halt richtig "einrichten" und um geschützte Systemdateien zu ändern muss man halt wissen wie man der Besitzer wird, dann ist auch das kein Problem. Was ist an XP besser als an Win 7 oder Win8? Was kann win 7 und win 8 nicht was XP kann? Wieso sollte 2020 Windows 10 auf 3 Bluerays erscheinen? Der Trend geht eher in die Gegenrichtung, Win 8 ist übrigens ZIG mal schneller installiert als XP oder Win 7 und das Image ist auch nicht grösser.


----------



## Rollora (16. Mai 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn M$ für ein Update die Kunden erneut abzockt


warum?
Apple User gefällt das, sie argumentieren mit "für einen guten Service zahl ich auch gerne" und nicht wie Windows User "für Features die schon zu Release hätten drin sein sollen bezahl ich nicht extra".
Witzig, dass so viele Windows User für DLCs zahlen, die am Day 0 zu einem Release erscheinen oder kurz danach aber eben schon im Spiel drin sein hätten können


----------



## kühlprofi (16. Mai 2013)

Rollora schrieb:


> warum?
> Apple User gefällt das, sie argumentieren mit "für einen guten Service zahl ich auch gerne" und nicht wie Windows User "für Features die schon zu Release hätten drin sein sollen bezahl ich nicht extra".
> Witzig, dass so viele Windows User für DLCs zahlen, die am Day 0 zu einem Release erscheinen oder kurz danach aber eben schon im Spiel drin sein hätten können



Du hast Recht, also ich sehe das mit den DLC's Updates, neuen Versionen, - eigentlich egal wie das betitelt wird - nicht so streng.
Es sind Dienstleistungen und wenn ich diese will - kaufe ich sie - wenn nicht , dann nicht. 
Ob diese Dienstleistung mir nun das Geld Wert ist oder nicht, entscheide ich und bin bisher noch nie dazu gefoltert und gewzungen worden.

Wenn man sagt, diese Dienstleistung hätte schon von Anfang an dabei sein können, dann kann man genauso sagen diese Dienstleistung hätte von Anfang an 40 Euro mehr kosten können.

Mfg


----------



## AchtBit (17. Mai 2013)

Was schlecht ist an Windows..??
Also ich sprech jetzt im Vg. zu Win7 64bit weil OS X 10.6 nur als 64bit Version existiert. 


na dann....

- Resourcen Fresser
- trotz realem Adressraum langsames Speichermanagement
- nicht sehr benutzerfreundlich 
- teilweise unlogische Hirarchie in den Steuerelementen 
- unübersichtlich durch zuviel Schnick Schnack
- Transparenz ungenügend
- hohe Fehleranfälligkeit
- zieht Schadsoftware magisch an
- niedriges Sicherheitslevel und deshalb eine hohe Anzahl Exploits
- hinkt dem Fortschritt hinterher weil ein Unternehmen einfach nie die Kapazitäten, eines weltweit offen entwickelten Projektes, aufbringen kann

sind nur ein paar Punkte die mir ohne Überlegen eingefallen sind


----------



## gandolf11 (17. Mai 2013)

ich hoffe jetzt kommen wieder Start-Buttion und Desktop-Start.

Das das neue Windows kostenlos ist, finde ich super, ich hoffe das macht Microsoft weiter so!


----------



## Kerem2907 (17. Mai 2013)

Bis sich Windows 8(.1) bewährt hat und gegenüber Windows 7 deutliche Vorteile bietet, vertraue ich eher auf das Letztere. Meiner Meinung nach waren die besten Windows Versionen Win 98 Second Edition, Win XP und vor allem Windows 7. Da wird es schwer, ein eher für touchscreens konzipiertes OS zu etablieren. Meine Prognose: Windows 8 wird wie Vista zum Flop


----------



## Bensta (18. Mai 2013)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Apple nimmt seit Jahren für jede kleinste Versionsnummererhöhung auch einen Kleinen Betrag vom Kunden. Warum dürfte das dann MS nicht machen?


 
Wirklich ? Ich glaube nicht. Ist bei meinen Geräten von Apple jedenfalls nicht so.


----------



## MistaKrizz (18. Mai 2013)

Ich als Win 8 nutzer kann nur sagen, dass ich den Startbutton nicht misse. Man gewöhnt sich den erschreckend schnell ab. Es mag sein, dass 8 n flop ist, aber ich persönlich komme gut damit aus (Stichwort: Explorer).



MFG


----------



## moboKiller (20. Mai 2013)

Bloß gut, dass ich Win 8 Pro schon hab hoffentlich wird Win8 jetz besser


----------



## Keksdose12 (20. Mai 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Was schlecht ist an Windows..??
> Also ich sprech jetzt im Vg. zu Win7 64bit weil OS X 10.6 nur als 64bit Version existiert.
> 
> na dann....
> ...



Na also da darf ich wieder viel schreiben 

Zu 1: nope das liegt einfach in der natur von guis die brauchen eben hardware und nicht nur luft und liebe 

Zu 2: meinst du in den ram schreiben oder so fällt mir grad nix ein zu

Zu 3-5 :nein 

Zu 7: bluescreen oder ? Hatt ich schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr 

Zu 8 und 9 : viele viren und soweiter werden einfach für win geschrieben da steigt sie wahrscheinlichkeit einfach einen zu bekommen und wer hat bitte kein av rumfliegen (brain.exe soll auch helfen ;D)

Letzter punkt : ja ok aber ms ernährt ja auch nich wenige menschen mit arbeit und so


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Mai 2013)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Zu 8 und 9 : viele viren und soweiter werden einfach für win geschrieben da steigt sie wahrscheinlichkeit einfach einen zu bekommen und wer hat bitte kein av rumfliegen (brain.exe soll auch helfen ;D)


 
Genau so ist es und viele User von Mac OS X nutzen gar kein AV und da können sich erst recht Viren einnisten und unbemerkt bleiben, siehe Über 600.000 Macs mit Flashback-Trojaner infiziert - ComputerBase 
Hätte OSX einen höheren Marktanteil würden sich auch mehr Virenschreiber darauf konzentieren und es wäre dann genau so schlimm wie bei Windows oder noch schlimmer und Windows 7 x64 ist sicherer als eine aktuelle Mac OSX Version siehe Kaspersky: Mac-Sicherheit 10 Jahre hinter Windows - WinFuture.de


----------



## End0fSeven (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach das mit 8.1 einfach mehr auf den Desktop eingegangen wird... Ich hatte W8 1 Monat auf dem Notebook, habe es aber wieder weggeworfen da mich einfach das hin und her geswitche zwischen denn Apps nervt. Will ich Musik hören geht es in den Metro Player anstatt auf den Desktop WMP. 
Gut für das gibt es den VLC...
Was mir zum Teil aufgefallen ist das die Spiele Performance schlechter ist als bei W7... Einige ältere spiele laufen nicht auf Anhieb, jedoch mit dem Kompatiblitätsmodus dann schon..

Naja, ich warte mal ab was 8.1 bringt, solange ich immer dieses geswitche ertragen muss, nein danke!

W7 ist und bleibt in meinen Augen das beste OS nach XP!


----------



## GTA 3 (21. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin von Win 7 auf Win 8 gewechselt und muss sagen mir gefällt es. Ich weiß nicht wieso das switchen nerven sollte, dass verläuft so flüssig. Ich finde das gar nicht störend.


----------



## End0fSeven (21. Mai 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Also ich bin von Win 7 auf Win 8 gewechselt und muss sagen mir gefällt es. Ich weiß nicht wieso das switchen nerven sollte, dass verläuft so flüssig. Ich finde das gar nicht störend.


 
Klar läuft es flüssig. Aber nehmen wir mal ein beispiel.

Ich will jetzt einzelne mp3s sortieren, so höre ich mir die an bevor die auf die externe HDD tue.

Ich wähle ein File an -> Switch -> Metro, jetzt muss ich wieder zurück um die Datei kopieren zu können. Das ist ein unnötiger schritt, wo schnelles arbeiten verhindert...

Zudem wird es nach gewisser Zeit extrem mühsamm wenn man viele sachen installiert hat, da wird die Metro extrem gross. Ich sehe einfach absolut KEINEN Sinn eine Metro zu haben... Auf Tablets OK aber auf dem normalen Rechner, nein.

Bei der Installation sollte man einfach auswählen für was es gedacht ist, Touch fähiges Gerät JA/NEIN. Nein, die Metro wird nie Aktiviert.

Ich will W8 nicht schlecht machen, aber das ist nunmal der grösste Kritikpunkt...


----------



## FrozenLayer (21. Mai 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Klar läuft es flüssig. Aber nehmen wir mal ein beispiel.
> 
> Ich will jetzt einzelne mp3s sortieren, so höre ich mir die an bevor die auf die externe HDD tue.
> 
> ...


Wenn du eine mp3 abspielst dann öffnet sich aber nicht Metro sondern höchstens die Musikapp (im Vollbild). Den Standardplayer auf WMP, Winamp oder sonstwas zu ändern dauert keine 5 Sekunden und hat überhaupt nichts mit Metro zu tun.


----------



## End0fSeven (21. Mai 2013)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Wenn du eine mp3 abspielst dann öffnet sich aber nicht Metro sondern höchstens die Musikapp (im Vollbild). Den Standardplayer auf WMP, Winamp oder sonstwas zu ändern dauert keine 5 Sekunden und hat überhaupt nichts mit Metro zu tun.


 
Und genau denn Vollbild meine ich.

Ist mir auch klar das das schnell geht 

Benutze sowiso nur denn VLC. Aber eben viele Leutre wissen das nicht und fragen dann mich was man machen kann


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe damals Windows 8 ausprobiert auch wenn nur kurz auf einer anderen HDD und bin bei Windows 7 geblieben einfach mehr Nachteile statt Vorteile.
Nervige Vollbild Apps, fehlende Minianwendungen, kein Startmenü und kein AeroGlass und insgesamt finde ich das Windows 7 moderner aussieht. 

Habe mich vor kurzen noch mit 3 Windows 7 OEM Lizenzen für je 35€ eingedeckt.


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Klar läuft es flüssig. Aber nehmen wir mal ein beispiel.
> 
> Ich will jetzt einzelne mp3s sortieren, so höre ich mir die an bevor die auf die externe HDD tue.
> 
> ...


 
Das liegt aber mehr an deinem Verhalten am PC als an Metro und Win8.
Ich würde Wintaste+E drücken und zu meinem MP3 Ordner browsern im Explorer.
Oder Wintaste drücken und den Ordnernamen eingeben.. Enter.
Mp3's sortieren und mit meinem lieblingsplayer als Standardprogramm abspielen. Mein Lieblingsplayer nicht = Standard Metro Player APP

Aber wenn man beim Windows nichts einrichtet, ist klar, dass das mühsam wird. Das wäre mir persönlich aber auch unter Win 7 zu mühsam 

ICh habe win 8 im Büro verwendet und muss teilweise extrem effizient sein. Ohne die Abkürzungen im Windows müsste ich tagtäglich 2 Stunden Überzeit leisten um dieselbe Arbeit zu verrichten.

In Win 8 bist du als geübter Windowsbenutzer teilweise sogar noch schneller als in Win 7.
Ich habe bei der Arbeit keine Zeit mich durch Start-Alle Programme -> untermenu -> untermenuvomuntermenu->programm vom untermenuvomuntermenu zu wühlen um ein Programm zu starten.Start-Taste antippen, Anfangsbuchstaben vom Programmname eingeben und enter - das geht bei Win 8 mindestens genauso fix wie bei win 7. 
Willst du Druckerverwaltung anzeigen? Start -> dr eingeben -> enter und schon bist du schneller da als du auf Drucker und Geräte aimen und klicken kannst.



Mfg


----------

